# BMW 730 2004 Problem



## 730_Li_2004 (Dec 17, 2006)

I have messages is light in mornning 5 minute only then goning










problem checked by the nearest bmw service


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Catalytic converter is probably broken.:dunno:


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Does it come on just after cold starting the car and then go away when it reaches operating temperature?

If it does then it may be a warning that the catalyst has not reached operating temperature yet.


----------



## chowan24 (Jan 3, 2006)

i had my cat-converter replaced 11/06 mine read the fuel system fault or something like that... i think. hell i'm not sure. didn't care it was under warranty....


----------



## 730_Li_2004 (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks...


----------

